# Stitched Photos



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cirque of the Towers:



















I'm messing around with Photoshop's stitch program, trying to merge some old scanned photos. geeze


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cirque of the Towers*

That software is cool, I did a couple panoramic photos this summer using the same software, they are too big to post on here, but they are cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> That software is cool, I did a couple panoramic photos this summer using the same software, they are too big to post on here, but they are cool.


Yeah, yeah. They are cool, been around one-fashion or another for a long time. I'm trying to merge old pics, but I did a poor job composing them. I have lots from Lake Powell and the canyons in southern Utah, northern Arizona, that I would like to put together.

I have hiking friends that are using the newer Olympus Cameras with the built-in stitch programs. I have lots of their merged photos, Uintas and Winds, but like you said they end up featureless on here, just too small.

I have one panorama that's a view from Fremont Peak in the Wind Rivers I had it professionally done. It's made up of 8 photos, really really nice, 42" wide!! Hangs in my living room.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cirque of the Towers*

Painter Basin in the High Uintas:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stitched together from 3 photos:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow those are so awesome! I have heard about those new cameras that than do it internally, that is neato!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's all skewed and distorted now, but stitched together:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else have any stitched photos? Mine are lousy.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

never tried it yet . Looks like work  Goob , the one with the lake looks great


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Parker Mnts.










None of your business


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, nice color gdog!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Need to have them open in a 2nd window so they come up better.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

New York -from top of Empire State Building on a hazy day.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice pics gdog


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Cedar Breaks


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Escalante










These pano's look pretty sharp full size, but the quality really degrades sizing them down for posting here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

more, more


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

These are sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Alpenglow on Kings and South Kings peaks:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glibert Peak from Kings Peak:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The top of Garfield Basin from Porcupine Pass:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That big lake one you had Goob- was that Big Elk?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

This one is three pics put together. This was some spot in the Everglades my brother in law took me to.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> That big lake one you had Goob- was that Big Elk?


Red Castle


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pic and alligator EmptyNet


----------

